
Show HN: Buy My House - chris-at
http://kaufmeinhaus.at/
======
chris-at
I'm selling my house and discovered that the options in Austria are either
boring (just pictures) or expensive.

So I

\- rented a Theta camera and took pictures of every room + outdoors

\- made up a DSL to define a grid with connecting rooms

\- used that to generate scenes for Pannellum (which I tweaked a bit)

\- made some clickable svg maps (strangly this was not as easy as I thought)

\- and put a bit of bootstrap over it

You can view the result here: [http://kaufmeinhaus.at](http://kaufmeinhaus.at)

Pannellum is great btw, see [https://pannellum.org](https://pannellum.org)

Let me know if you are interested and I'll try to put the code on github.

